# logo design



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

I have a design for touchdroid but I can't get the picture to look good. Can anyone take my idea and make it happen? Its very simple, I just can't do graphics.

Follow me @aDroidman on Twitter

Sent from my Droid using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## jart32 (Aug 18, 2011)

be happy to try for ya. need the file and specs required. just pm me.

cheers


----------

